# Low amh with regular monthly cycles



## Silversurfer

Quick question ladies, 
Every month I have 28 day cycles, seem to ovulate when I poas and then painful periods. I have low amh does this mean I m not really properly ovulating? Or I have and my eggs are rubbish? So fed up every month of the witch getting me. Waiting for next ivf cycle praying for a miracle.


----------



## Briss

low amh just means your egg reserve is reduced. some think it also indicates poor egg quality (I am not quite sure why they think that, some FS say it's just based on their experience with IVF for low amh ladies being less successful due to egg issues). If you are over 35 than it might be that egg quality is also reduced. low amh has nothing to do with ovulation. Check your temp (for a couple of cycles) or do progesterone blood test on CD 21 you will know more or less for sure if you are ovulating.


----------



## 2have4kids

My doc explained that as you come to menopause your eggs deteriorate in quality, they get old hence the high frequency of genetically caused birth defects, downs syndrom etc. I have premature ovarian failure and my eggies are bad. I'm getting donor eggs in order to have a family. CoQ10 and especially DHEA can help with our condition. Before I took DHEA I had my DHEAS levels tested by my GP and as expected they were minimal. I've never slept better now that I take it and I did get pregnant once last year after I started up on it for 5 months but it ended in m/c at 8weeks.


----------



## Briss

2have4kids, can I ask a personal question? why did you not try a natural IVF with your own egg? you are ovulating so you do get a best possible naturally selected egg per cycle. why not use it for IVF? stims are not great for low AMH ladies but natural IVf seems to be working better.


----------



## Disneyfan88

My doctor thinks that if you have low AMH but you are still on the young side, egg quality won't necessarily be an issue. I'm 28, ovulate regularly, and my AMH was .64 or .67 on the US scale (I can't remember which) when I had it tested back in April. I went on to do 2 IVF cycles where I didn't get many eggs, but the ones I did get had high fertilization rates, and all of them were still viable by day 5 (two that didn't make it did arrest on day 6 this last time, though). Don't lose hope.


----------



## 2have4kids

Briss said:


> 2have4kids, can I ask a personal question? why did you not try a natural IVF with your own egg? you are ovulating so you do get a best possible naturally selected egg per cycle. why not use it for IVF? stims are not great for low AMH ladies but natural IVf seems to be working better.

Hi Briss, of course you can ask a personal question :flower: I don't even believe I o anymore. My sticks haven't got dark all year since after my m/c. Maybe 1/4 to 1/2 of what they should be. I will ask my FS if she does them regularly the next time I speak to her.


----------



## Jocelyn72

Hi girls!

I have really low AMH (0.15 I think), but we are still trying naturally. My bloodwork shows I am ovulating, but now for the past 2 cycles my periods have just been 3 days of light spotting with no cramps. Now I'm worried. :(

It seems so crazy that my cycles were totally normal for the past 5 years and since I had all these tests from the Reproductive Endo all of a sudden my cycles have gone haywire. I'm so worried it's perimenopause. I did try CoEnzyme and DHEA and she put me on baby aspirin so maybe something there is contributing to the light cycles? Confusing.


----------



## 2have4kids

Stress perhaps? Try to make sure your diet is high in protein and low in sugar & carbs (rice, bread, pasta, potato, junk) etc. diet can effect your cycles too.


----------



## Briss

2have4kids, I am very sorry. is there any way they can help you ovulate?


----------



## 2have4kids

You know, even if I was ovulating my oh is so pissy and moody half the time I'd still be waiting forever for him to be in a good mood during that small window every month. The fs told him that he absolutely needs to be there 100% during that fertile window and he's done a terrible job of showing he can step up to the plate. I gave him a complete easy 'out' yesterday by telling him that I can go to Brno, Czech an do this on my own if he'd prefer to walk away and find another girl that he can find it within himself to give his 100% to. If I'mdoing donor eggs why not just add the donor sperm! I think men carry a lot of baggage and have a hard time functioning well when they're stressed. I'm super excited for this next phase in my life and don't want to be with someone who's dragging their heels and pouty the whole way. He doesn't realize how his negativity effects me and I'm not willing to allow it to cloud this next phase of my life. Today even he was saying he might not be able to take too much time off work and can he not just donate here and have it frozen and sent over. Really? He always makes such efforts it kills me. If he has made the wrong decision and I find that once I have my babies and he's still dragging me down, I will file for separation and leave him. For the first 10 years things have gone beautifully for us so I'm not sure if he's under too much pressure at work, along with my IF cherry topper of stress? I owe him a chance to redeem himself and from what I've seen many men turn into big mushy teddy bears when they have their children. It was our 15 year anniversary last weekend and he chose to fly to Vancouver to spend time with his big brother instead. My cat was hit by a car and died on the Friday and while I was in tears and overcome with grief he decided to pick a fight with me on the phone the next day. I find myself growing & maturing without him. If he can't get it together he'll just wind up paying his child support and getting visitation in the long run. I've got my plan and I'm very pleased with it. I'm not fussed about carrying on my own genetic string, although I stressed to my coordinator I do want someone tall, fair, blond and nice to look at lol. They all have minimum degrees and myself being a graphic artist, I know art is in us all. I'm confident i can nurture the artist within my children be it drawing, textiles, sculpture, painting, glass or multi-media. This is fairly important to me. But most importantly, I don't want to be to old when I have kids, especially since I want a family of 3-4 children. I'm 38 now, will be 39 when they pop out, being too old would make my dream of a large family unmanageable.

Sorry for the long story, there's so much going on right now it's been difficult but somehow, despite all the poopy stuff, I feel on top of the world because of the certainty that this has brought. It's so exciting I feel like telling all of my friends about it & jumping up and down in excitement but I'm not going to tell anybody but my trusted supportive online community. :flower:


----------



## Briss

have, I can totally relate. My Dh could be far more supportive in this process. I often wonder if I should just go for donor sperm (particularly cos we have sperm issue and I am sure I could get pregnant naturally with donor sperm rather go through IVF). very tricky! I think this TTC business affects men as well as us and maybe be even more, they just do not show it like we do. it all comes out in a backwards sort of way. I do not understand it. All your DH needs to do is sign some forms and show up on the day of EC to donate his sample. The rest you can do on your own. I was on my own for ET (the only one!) cos DH could not take time off work and it was fine. 

I am very sorry about your cat! Looks like you are going through a very tough time. there must be some breakthrough very soon and things will start getting better for you!


----------



## slg76

I have very low AMH, undetectable actually. I still have very regular cycles. I assumed that meant I was ovulating every month but it turns out that I don't. I think some months I would ovulate on my own but many months I would get a small LH surge (or even several LH surges) but then not ovulate. 

My doctor also believes that if you are young (I am 37 which she says is young) then AMH is only a measure of quantity of eggs and that the ones you have left are still good. She doesn't think that I am at increased risk for birth defects aside from the fact that I'm 37. 

I recently did 3 cycles of Femara and also needed a shot of Ovidrel every month to make me ovulate. I didn't have success with that but I think it did have a good affect because the following month I got pregnant on a natural cycle!! Sadly, this ended in miscarriage. My next plan is to use injectables but I will still need Ovidrel to force ovulation. 

Your doctor can do a simple blood test to see if you ovulated on your previous cycle and if you aren't ovulating he/she can give you medicine to force it to happen. 

Good luck!


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Hi,

I have very low AMH hormones. I have regular cycles and I do ovulate every month. I use opk and I receive positive test but just for a day. I have been currently going through all fertility tests. When I told the doctor that I have positive for a day she answered that may be I release one egg only. My hsg showed that my tubes are ok so I think on my next appointment I will be given clomid. 
My DH is ok. So, apparently I am the problem. I am just 29. I have always been very healthy.... I was just born in this way. I am terrified that I will get pg and I will loose it :(. I have already had chemicals and the last one mixed up all my system. I think I was for a while depressed. That was my first positive test and than....my period (I did not test the previous two times when I am sure I had chemicals. I have regular cycles but these two times I had delays of 4 and 6 days)...


----------



## Briss

DAISY, I can totally relate re chemical. i just had my first natural cycle IVF that is ending in chemical. yesterday got my first ever BFP since we started TTC and this morning got very low beta 8.3, they consider it as negative. what happened to your cycle after the chemical?


----------



## DAISYPRENCESS

Briss said:


> DAISY, I can totally relate re chemical. i just had my first natural cycle IVF that is ending in chemical. yesterday got my first ever BFP since we started TTC and this morning got very low beta 8.3, they consider it as negative. what happened to your cycle after the chemical?

I am so sorry Briss :(, I really hope it would have worked. The last time when I had my chemical my period was a bit more painful but for about 10 days I was very emotional and think a bit depressed. After that everything was normal. I had again regular period. 
As far as I know chemical pregnancies don't mix up your period. It is different than miscarriage. Some women don't even know about there chemicals because the period is rather on time.


----------



## Briss

Daisyprencess, thank you! I definitely knew there was something happening cos I started spotting on 10 DPO and I do not usually spot after O. I am still spotting, I guess AF wont come until I stop progesterone but I was told to continue until they confirm negative beta. just so depressing


----------



## Bebecake

Hey Ladies!

I thought I would join in. I just completed my 4th IVF. My second was successful, so I'm hoping my second for baby #2 is successful, too!

I have a very low AMH level. In fact, they gave me those most meds that my doc could morally (probably legally) give me and I only produced one follicle. Fortunately, that one follicle contained an egg that actually made it to day 5! 

The worst news is that my low AMH level could be because of all the surgeries I had to reduce endometriosis and cysts on my ovaries. It really adds insult to injury since my painful surgeries were thought to help me conceive naturally. 

This is our last hope, so we are hopeful! You should be , too! It only takes one :)


----------



## Briss

Bebecake, best of luck with your cycle!! I also have ovarian cyst, usually they come and go but one just stayed. I had a lap but they did not remove it, told me it was too small to bother. I do not know if it was true, I told them before the lap I wont sign any consent for the ovary to be removed or damaged in any way, if they cant remove my cyst without damaging the ovary they should not touch it. The cyst is still there and this ovary does not produce many follicles just 1 or 2; the other ovary has 5-7 follicles so I wonder if it might be due to the cyst.


----------

